# Nitto bar help



## Dr. John (May 18, 2013)

Hi folks, I saw this old Specialized Expedition the other day and was super jealous of these bars he had on it (the bike wasn't for sale). Nobody had any idea what they were. It seems obvious that they are Nitto heat treated, but I can't place them, can't find a picture of them online anywhere, etc. and it's driving me crazy. Can anyone identify these bars? They felt super comfortable. Thank you!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Looks like the Jitensha-designed Nitto flat bars to me.

custom flat handlebar


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks comfy


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Looks a bit like the Nitto Nordeast.

Hang on (goes to Google), here you go:

Universal Cycles -- Nitto B206 Nordeast Handlebar

They do look good. Ritchey make a modern equivalent which is aimed at 29ers, as they have the sweep of a riser without the rise. I'm thinking of getting the Ritcheys for my 29er but you've inspired me to look at the Nittos for one of my other rides.

Grumps


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> Looks like the Jitensha-designed Nitto flat bars to me.
> 
> custom flat handlebar


The shop I'd most like to live over. Ever.

(And I've lived over a shop)


----------



## Dr. John (May 18, 2013)

Great stuff, guys. Thank you.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

May you never have to ride on gilded splinters. Dr. John - I Walk On Guilded Splinters - YouTube


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

mainlyfats said:


> The shop I'd most like to live over. Ever.
> 
> (And I've lived over a shop)


Ha. That's a noisy street. But yeah. The starkness is pretty gorgeous. Their bike stand area was ridiculously clean too. Not a drop of oil on the hardwood floors.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> Ha. That's a noisy street. But yeah. The starkness is pretty gorgeous. Their bike stand area was ridiculously clean too. Not a drop of oil on the hardwood floors.


High point of American noise right here: Etta James + Doctor John 'I'd Rather Go Blind' 1987 - YouTube


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

mainlyfats said:


> High point of American noise right here: Etta James + Doctor John 'I'd Rather Go Blind' 1987 - YouTube


(sorry... wine.)


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

mainlyfats said:


> (sorry... wine.)


Don't be (post more).


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> Don't be (post more).


(Nice! But I won't indulge. One and done)

Dr John can go all night chile... Big Chief - Superjam ft Dr John, Dan Auerbach, Preservation Hall Jazz Band - 2011 | Bonnaroo365 - YouTube


----------



## cog223 (May 26, 2006)

I think I have something similar in my shop. I'll have to dig.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice selection, Mainly. Someone tell IZM he's fired.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing, Chef.

Hey Cog. You're like a sleeper dude. 7 years with no posts and suddenly you post today?! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## cog223 (May 26, 2006)

Hey, thanks. I've been in a time warp, as it appears I registered just before I started grad school, though I'd since forgotten. I come here from time to time, but hadn't posted because this forum is potentially a slippery slope to not completing a dissertation. My dissertation is now finished, so I decided to register today and found my email address was already used... by me as it turns out.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## cog223 (May 26, 2006)

Thanks! I don't mean to highjack the thread, but as my dissertation is bike focused, here it is if interested: Big Dummy Daddy: A little light reading


----------

